# I have to have one of these!!



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Not sure why I never thought of this, outstanding idea!

https://www.woodcraft.com/pages/aprilfools


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

LOL!










Got me for a second or two...


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

After all of these decades of woodworking, I'm going to file this one under "Answer in search of a question".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*For those who remember ....*

Woodcraft does this every April 1st, the "fools day"....


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice! I will take two.....


----------



## substratum (Apr 11, 2017)

That's a very early iteration - almost a prototype of this device. The newest versions have incorporated helicopter gunship optical sight technology allowing you to simply look at the dust pile to direct the nozzle.


----------



## dumbclub (Nov 6, 2016)

That's so stupid, it's brilliant!


----------

